# Wet in Manchester



## -Oy- (Jun 9, 2019)

Wet folk in boots/wellies in Manchester yesterday..
They were on the way to the "Parklife" music festival in Heaton Park.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.


----------



## Grampa Don (Jun 9, 2019)

Ahh, to be young and crazy.  Rain, what rain?  Nice photos.

Don


----------



## Falcon (Jun 9, 2019)

Great  "Wet  pics  OY.  :thankyou:


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 9, 2019)

My daughter lives in Sale.  She would tell you that it always rains in Manchester .  I trust all those zombies had waterproof mobiles. Shame none of them could afford decent clothes.


----------



## -Oy- (Jun 9, 2019)

Capt Lightning said:


> My daughter lives in Sale.  She would tell you that it always rains in Manchester .  I trust all those zombies had waterproof mobiles. Shame none of them could afford decent clothes.



Ooooh Sale! Posh! They get out of the bath to pee in Sale


----------



## Bee (Jun 10, 2019)

Lovely photos -Oy-


----------



## oldman (Jun 10, 2019)

Nice quality of your pictures.

The kids look like an English version of Walmart shoppers.


----------



## -Oy- (Jun 11, 2019)

Thanks both.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 11, 2019)

Perceptions  of decent clothes often change with time. My mini dresses with no bra and matching hot pants were considered less than decent as was my nose stud. I loved to push boundaries. Now no one would care. Today’s young have fun doing the same thing. Right of passage into adulthood. Hope they have as much fun as I did.


----------



## -Oy- (Jun 11, 2019)

Shalimar said:


> Perceptions  of decent clothes often change with time. My mini dresses with no bra and matching hot pants were considered less than decent as was my nose stud. I loved to push boundaries. Now no one would care. Today’s young have fun doing the same thing. Right of passage into adulthood. Hope they have as much fun as I did.



Very well said


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 11, 2019)

-Oy- said:


> Very well said


Thank you.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 22, 2019)

Very nice photos Oy.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 22, 2019)

Shalimar said:


> Perceptions  of decent clothes often change with time. My mini dresses with no bra and matching hot pants were considered less than decent as was my nose stud. I loved to push boundaries. Now no one would care. Today’s young have fun doing the same thing. Right of passage into adulthood. Hope they have as much fun as I did.


I used to push those boundaries too when young.  I had a lot of fun doing it, too!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 22, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> I used to push those boundaries too when young.  I had a lot of fun doing it, too!


Come to think of it, i still do.


----------



## -Oy- (Jun 23, 2019)

Reminds me of this...

https://www.scottishpoetrylibrary.org.uk/poem/warning/


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 25, 2019)

-Oy- said:


> Reminds me of this...
> 
> https://www.scottishpoetrylibrary.org.uk/poem/warning/


I love that poem. My aunt gave me a copy some years ago.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 26, 2019)

Shalimar said:


> Come to think of it, i still do.



Me too :laugh: 
And I have leopard leggings similar to the girl in the first post as well as the khakis coloured coat and black shorts in the last one. They look like regular kids having fun in the rain. 

Nice photos Oy.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 26, 2019)

Shalimar said:


> I love that poem. My aunt gave me a copy some years ago.


So do I. That’s me through and through. :yes:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 26, 2019)

Absolutely, Keesha.


----------

